# Surf rod length - east coast florida -



## gurge (Aug 27, 2009)

I've got a fair amount of surf fishing experience under my belt in the northeast. i'm looking to get a surf rod for the east central area of florida (daytona, new smyrna etc)

this would be primarily for bait fishing along the open beach only (ocean). reds, drum, pomps, bluefish, whiting etc

I'm pretty set on getting a Tica Dolphin (UGSA). i'm just torn on whether or not to get a 9 or 10 ft stick. 

the 9ft tica is rated 2-6oz of lead and the 10ft says 2-8 oz

I feel like a 10ft rod is overkill. but from a lot of searching here this morning, I see a lot of members using 10-12 ft rods. 

I've also read a lot of comments like "the fish are in the first trough usually" and then later i'll read someone saying "i had to hit the 2nd bar to reach the fish"

So which is it? 9ft or 10ft? 

any info appreciated. thanks...


----------



## billyg (Nov 13, 2008)

*Surf rod length*

A lot of the users on this forum fish in surf that is a lot heavier than along the Florida coasts.I've fished Hatteras many times when an 8 ounce pyramid sinker would not hold,even with a tiny double shrimp rig.In those circumstances a 12' 6-12 oz. rod was a necessity.But in Florida....seems like you might want distance sometimes,but I'd bet you wouldn't need much weight,depending on conditions. I'll bet a medium 10' wouldn't be too much to handle and might give you a little extra distance when conditions warranted its use.though a 9 footer might be better for the pompano.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd go with the 9' for better bite detection. I have a 10' Tica and it's awful heavy for eating fish.


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> I'd go with the 9' for better bite detection. I have a 10' Tica and it's awful heavy for eating fish.


nevermind, I should learn to comprehend what I read


----------



## gurge (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks for the replies so far

I had thought of what you pointed out smoothlures. that a longer / beefier rod is not gonna be as sensitive as the shorter rod. may be worth sacrificing some casting distance for the sensitivity

and i hear what billyg is saying. in the NE, to fish bait in a rough surf, you need a serious meat stick. But in florida the surf is much more calm so thats not necessary

keep the replies coming!


----------



## billyg (Nov 13, 2008)

*Surf rod length*

Gurge,
I have two tica ueha series rods one is a 10' 6" Heavy and the other a 9'medium. The bigger rod is rated to 8 oz. but 6 feels heavy(very heavy)
I catch a lot of sea mullet{northern kingfish).blowfish and black drum on this rod and it is very sensitive to a light bite.The 9 footer feels like a medium bass rod to me,so I use it for my lightest rigs or throwing stingsilvers.Neither one of these rods are good for distance,so
I'm usually fishing in the first or second trough.
When the seas are rougher, I have a 12"Ocean Master 6-12 (spinning),and a 10'Cape point special 4-8.
My favorite rods are my casting rods Penn Guide series 10' 4-8 and 12' 6-12.
They cast tolerably well,but they really feel good on the take and during a fight. I've caught puppy drum and bluefish up to 35" on these rods
and it is quite a pleasure.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

get a 12ft'er. you can always cast near with a 12 ft'er, but you can't cast as far with a 9ft'er. you'll find that out during the colder months when the pompanos are around, theya re sometimes in the 3rd bar or 2nd.


look at commercial pompano fisherman, do you see them using a 9ft'er?


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

I have found that The older I get the longer i want my rod! It seems I don't have to "get on" a long rod to achieve the same tip speed as with a shorter rod. Right now I like a 13ft 2 inch rod with good bite detection and a sweet spot of 4 oz for regular east coast FL fishing under normal conditions.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Breakaway LDX*

The Breakaway LDX is 13' and will throw the absolute hell out of 4 or 5 ounces. It has good bite detection and is really a 150 yard fishing stick. What Hellrhay said makes plenty good sense. If the fish are way out you need a long throwing rod. You can always just toss it if they're in close. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

bstarling said:


> The Breakaway LDX is 13' and will throw the absolute hell out of 4 or 5 ounces. It has good bite detection and is really a 150 yard fishing stick. What Hellrhay said makes plenty good sense. If the fish are way out you need a long throwing rod. You can always just toss it if they're in close.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


have to agree just because the rod is long it doesnt have to be a 8 n bait rod. the ldx or even something like a afaw 6n bait would suit you more than likely. the 12 -13' will serve you for distance and the ldx and 6nbait have good bite detection. but still have length for farther casting ability. josh


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

the ldx would work for that kind of fishing, but the 6Nbait is a bit to heavy... I just picked one up from Tommy and it'll handle 8 with no problem... had to hit it hard to load it with 4 and a chunk... if you want to go custom there is a CTS 3-6, 13 1/2' that would be ideal...


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

maybe so guess it depends on whos casting it.the beach i had i would personally only use it to throw 6n bait on. would it throw maybe even 10 n bait yes but the light tip id say would better be suited for 6nbait in my hands. and the 6 n bait rod is lighter than it so it could fit the bill. just depends whos casting it. josh


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

ticas are are very underated yes it does feel very heavy but it will throw 8n bait but i wouldnt suggest throwin more than a spot head with 8. honestly its all up to you all of my ticas are 10 and 12 the 12 will throw the hell out of 8nb8 but the 10 will launch 6nb8 just as well as my 12 really its up to what your comfortable with and what exactly your fishing for. most of the guys i fish with a lip have 12 and up to 13'6 but i would suggest just going to the nearest tackle shop (not like dicks or sports authority) and just get a feel for what you like no one here can really tell you whats best for you.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Rockfish1 said:


> the ldx would work for that kind of fishing, but the 6Nbait is a bit to heavy... I just picked one up from Tommy and it'll handle 8 with no problem... had to hit it hard to load it with 4 and a chunk... if you want to go custom there is a CTS 3-6, 13 1/2' that would be ideal...


I have both the LDX and a 12' 6nB AFAW. They are way different. The 6nB is much heavier weight wise and will throw a lot more weight, the LDX is a feather weight and will normally out throw the AFAW with lighter weights. It also has much better bite detection.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## gurge (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks for all the replies guys. lots of good info in there

I guess i should go with the 10ft rod based on all the recommendations. as opposed to the 9ft. and down the line i'll need to consider maybe a 12ft stick for the rough stuff or if the pomps are way out there


----------

